# dog chews



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I spotted this posted elsewhere  
what do you think ?
I am wondering if they would be any good for Mavis being very low fat

Our products | Pure Dog | Stagbar antler dog chews | natural dog treats | organic dog snacks | hypoallergenic dog chews | long-lasting dog chews | teeth cleaning dog chews | low fat dog treats

juliex


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Interested to hear opinions on these two, they look ideal chews.


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

I think they look great and we've just placed our first order. Very well suited to large dogs.

They will be available on our website early next week :thumbup:


----------



## sandymere (Jan 4, 2010)

My only worries would be if they are raw would be Anthrax for you and if they would wear down teeth as with knuckle bones and so in the long term domore harm than good.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

bigdogworld said:


> I think they look great and we've just placed our first order. Very well suited to large dogs.
> 
> They will be available on our website early next week :thumbup:


Hi Do you know of anyone who has tried them with the large dogs?

I am a worrier when it comes to giving chews etc...i wont give rawhinde because of how they go when being chewed and a few dogs have choked on them...

They would make a lovely change for my girl .. all she gets is nylabones the extra strong ones :lol:


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Julie,

I have spoken with the manufacturer and they tell me they have tried them with lots of large dogs with great success.

I'll be giving one to our Newf, Elvis, as soon as they arrive and see how he gets on. We've also had a pre-order from one of our regular customers who has lots of Bernese so I'll get some feedback from her as well.

Neil.


----------



## dottie11973 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi

What do you mean Anthrax risk? Are you a vet? - keen to understand the risks so please elaborate?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

bigdogworld said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> I spoken with the manufacturer and they tell me they have tried them with lots of large dogs with great success.
> 
> ...


Thankyou x..please do let me know how they get on as i am very interested

juliex


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

sandymere said:


> My only worries would be if they are raw would be Anthrax for you and if they would wear down teeth as with knuckle bones and so in the long term domore harm than good.


Anthrax?

That's a bit of a HUGE statement to make with no elaboration. Please elaborate and link us to some evidence there's be any anthrax threat at all.


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Very rarely, Red deer can carry the three notifiable diseases, namely: Tuberculosis, Foot and Mouth and Anthrax. I would hope that the antlers have been tested to eliminate such diseases.


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Thankyou x..please do let me know how they get on as i am very interested
> 
> juliex


Hi Julie,

The Antler dog chews arrived today and are now available on our website.

Elvis has chewed his for about an hour (before he fell asleep!) and is just starting to get through to the marrowbone. He loves it and it's holding up better than any other chew we've tried.

The Bernese breeder I mentioned has ordered 6 of them for her pack so I'll let you know how they get on.

Neil.


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Update: Just got some feedback about how the Bernese Mountain Dogs are getting on with the antler chews:

_Hi Neil,

I can't tell you how grateful I am to you for so kindly sending the antler chews on a next day. I've just had the box delivered and dished them out to my eager lot and that's it, not a peep from anyone, they have all taken themselves off to the further corners of the hallway, kitchen or outside to chew them in peace!

I'm now going to send an email to encourage all my Bernese friends about them._

Then 2 hours later:

_Well I have to say I'm impressed with the chews, my boys have been chewing them for several hours now and they still look the same, even a Postman Leg Bone doesn't look the same after several hours chewing!!_


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Going to order some of these.

What size do you think would be best for staffies?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Going to order some of these.
> 
> What size do you think would be best for staffies?


me too..think i will go for the extra large


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Id get large for you staffie, poss extra large

I've just ordered some , got extra large for my big goldie
and small for my chinese crested


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

think i may order an extra large for kaiser in the new year


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

if they do last as long as the reviews are saying they do that would be just fantastic
Willow (gr) can get through frozen chicken halves in minutes, pizzle sticks in seconds and works her way through a well stuffed frozen black kong in no time!! This could be the answer to my prayers!!

Percy my chinese crested just loves chewing tasty stuff so he should enjoy his very much too


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Going to order some of these.
> 
> What size do you think would be best for staffies?


If he's a really powerful chewer I would go for the XL.

Please be aware that we can't despatch any orders until Wenesday next week now - everyone has shut down for Xmas.

Wishing you all a great Christmas and New Year.

Neil and Elvis


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Received my Stagbars yesterday and Kilo LOVES them - despite being 12 weeks tomorrow and possessing puppy teeth he is already a demon chewer. I won't let him have rawhide or anything that softens as he loves trying to swallow things too so these are ideal.

Thanks Neil :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

Is there any other stockists of these chews?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pets_R_Me:) said:


> Is there any other stockists of these chews?


I don't know - you could google it I suppose. Have to say that I sent Neil a message asking whether the chews were suitable for puppies and got a very prompt answer; so top marks for customer service :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I don't know - you could google it I suppose. Have to say that I sent Neil a message asking whether the chews were suitable for puppies and got a very prompt answer; so top marks for customer service :thumbup:


I did, but nothing came up, hence why I asked on here. From what I seen from Neil's site, he doesn't supply the smaller ones which is what I will need for my Patterdale


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pets_R_Me:) said:


> I did, but nothing came up, hence why I asked on here. From what I seen from Neil's site, he doesn't supply the smaller ones which is what I will need for my Patterdale


I see...Babycham 2002 has mentioned earlier in the thread that she bought a small one so maybe could be of some help? :thumbup:


----------



## dottie11973 (Dec 17, 2010)

we bought small and medium ones here Pure Dog | Stagbar antler dog chews | natural dog treats | organic dog snacks | hypoallergenic dog chews | long-lasting dog chews | teeth cleaning dog chews | low fat dog treats


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Pets_R_Me:) said:


> I did, but nothing came up, hence why I asked on here. From what I seen from Neil's site, he doesn't supply the smaller ones which is what I will need for my Patterdale


A quick google brought up quite a few suppliers, so no offence but you couldn't have looked that hard, there's also the link the op posted in the first post. They sell the smaller ones.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

so i am i right,they cut them off deer's?
its there antlers?
is this not cruel?


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

They fall off naturally - don't need to be cut off


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ridgielover said:


> They fall off naturally - don't need to be cut off


oh i see.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Lyceum said:


> A quick google brought up quite a few suppliers, so no offence but you couldn't have looked that hard, there's also the link the op posted in the first post. They sell the smaller ones.


I'm in awe of your googling skills, since I have done the search twice and only found Pure Dog and Big Dog World. I apologise for coming onto a forum to ask if anyone else had found other suppliers!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I only found the original link by the OP when I googled them loking for the small ones.
I've ordered a couple today - I'd not seen them before and my 2 love to chew 
I'll let you know how they get on with them.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Pets_R_Me:) said:


> I'm in awe of your googling skills, since I have done the search twice and only found Pure Dog and Big Dog World. I apologise for coming onto a forum to ask if anyone else had found other suppliers!


I'm not so in awe of your sarcasm skills. Especially since had you looked in the originally posted link, you'd have seen pure dog sell small ones.

Ooo look, I googled 'antler dog chews', there's even a handy dandy little link there for 'shopping' which takes you to the shops selling.

antler chews - Google Search


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Lyceum said:


> I'm not so in awe of your sarcasm skills. Especially since had you looked in the originally posted link, you'd have seen pure dog sell small ones.
> 
> Ooo look, I googled 'antler dog chews', there's even a handy dandy little link there for 'shopping' which takes you to the shops selling.
> 
> antler chews - Google Search


Your link still only brings up two suppliers of Stagbar Antler Chews. The other shops are selling a different product, something the producers of Stagbar are warning against: A note on our... | Facebook

I looked in the original posted link, and seen one supplier. Big Dog world are another supplier but don't sell the sizes I want, so I asked if anyone else had found a different supplier...I like to shop around before I decide on who to purchase from. I asked a question, I didn't expect an arsey reply!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Pets_R_Me:) said:


> Your link still only brings up two suppliers of Stagbar Antler Chews. The other shops are selling a different product, something the producers of Stagbar are warning against: A note on our... | Facebook
> 
> I looked in the original posted link, and seen one supplier. Big Dog world are another supplier but don't sell the sizes I want, so I asked if anyone else had found a different supplier...I like to shop around before I decide on who to purchase from. I asked a question, I didn't expect an arsey reply!


And you didn't get one. Did you specify it was the 'Stag bar' ones you were after? No.

Sorry, I turn off my mind reading abilities for the holidays, give myself a break.

See that, that's an arsey reply.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Lyceum said:


> And you didn't get one. Did you specify it was the 'Stag bar' ones you were after? No.
> 
> Sorry, I turn off my mind reading abilities for the holidays, give myself a break.
> 
> See that, that's an arsey reply.





Lyceum said:


> A quick google brought up quite a few suppliers, *so no offence but you couldn't have looked that hard*, there's also the link the op posted in the first post. They sell the smaller ones.


Not arsey?

Mind reading skills? Considering the thread is about Stagbar chews I thought it was obvious that is what I was talking about!


----------



## dottie11973 (Dec 17, 2010)

As far as I understand, at the moment, there are only two stockists of Stagbars - Pure Dog www.puredog.co.uk (the original company behind them) who sell the full range of sizes and Big Dog World www.bigdogworld.co.uk who sell the large and extra large... naturally. The facebook link given above goes to Natural Dog Store - it looks like they will be stocking them as well, but the store has not launched yet (you can sign up to find out when it's open)

Here is the facebook page of Pure Dog

http://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...e-Dog-natural-treats-for-dogs/135463099839961


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I ordered 4 small stag bars for Lilly and Zipper.
2 for now and 2 for another week.
Lilly has taken her straight to bed for a good chew - I'll report back later and let you know how it's held up.
Zipper is lying in the middle of the lounge chewing his looking very happy.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I've just ordered one


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> I've just ordered one


I'm impressed they were both so keen - they ignore cows ears and as much as they love pigs ears they are just to fatty and gone to quickly.
Ostrich tendons don't last long either, so I thought these would give them a proper chew 

A few teeth marks but that's it so far. Just wait and see how long the chews hold there interest and how they last.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo's still holds his interest, well worth the money I think :thumbup:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Just a quick question...are these literally just plain old antlers or have they be treated in some way? I have a roe antler but it's rock solid i don't think it would be great for chewing(not that i'd give it to the dog it was a gift).


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

ballybee said:


> Just a quick question...are these literally just plain old antlers or have they be treated in some way? I have a roe antler but it's rock solid i don't think it would be great for chewing(not that i'd give it to the dog it was a gift).


Not sure - but they are very hard, I wouldn't give them to a puppy or an older dog with dental problems.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

I've just ordered one for Baxter - hope he likes it, he deserves a special treat..x


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

hmmm might order one in a few months when he's a bit bigger and his teeth have settled (his 1st birthday in June might get it then) just coz my OH's a butcher/gamekeeper(trained for both) and he didn't think antlers would be chewy


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Baxter's chew came today... he was VERY happy with it:










He's at it now, loves it :thumbup:


----------



## Surge (Jan 8, 2011)

I use to give raw hide because my old dog loved them and never choked on them. He would not have any other chews, i now give pig hide to my dog.


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

lozb said:


> Baxter's chew came today... he was VERY happy with it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear we have another happy dog! :thumbup:

Great photo by the way. Would you mind if we put it on the website? Photos of dogs with the chews give people a better idea of their size.

Thanks,

Neil.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

bigdogworld said:


> Glad to hear we have another happy dog! :thumbup:
> 
> Great photo by the way. Would you mind if we put it on the website? Photos of dogs with the chews give people a better idea of their size.
> 
> ...


Thanks & we wouldn't mind at all - go for it!
He really does love it - we'll definitely be back for more :thumbup:


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks very much, Baxter's photo is now on the website


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Jacks 6 month old do you think hes too young? all his puppy teeth are gone.. Need something quick as hes just discovered skirting board


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Jacks 6 month old do you think hes too young? all his puppy teeth are gone.. Need something quick as hes just discovered skirting board


Hi Zoe,

The Stagbars should be perfect for Jack - they are recommended for teething puppies. Should be tastier than the skirting board too 

Our doorframes / skirting boards / furniture have never recovered from Elvis's puppy days 

Neil.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks ill take a look now


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Do you think Large would be too big? it says medium to large dogs and hes growing fast


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

bigdogworld said:


> Thanks very much, Baxter's photo is now on the website


:thumbup: :thumbup:
Thanks - aw, he looks great!


XxZoexX said:


> Do you think Large would be too big? it says medium to large dogs and hes growing fast


Can't say on the size myself but I can say they are fab - Baxter really loves his, it doesn't smell, I'm really impressed!
x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Was your extra large or large?


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

For a Spinger x Cocker, a large should be fine. They vary in size a bit so we'll pick one of the smaller ones for you if you like


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes if you could, Ill order it when i get home from work tonight if thats ok. 
Shall i pm you my details at the same time so you know whos order it is lol


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Yes if you could, Ill order it when i get home from work tonight if thats ok.
> Shall i pm you my details at the same time so you know whos order it is lol


Good idea, thanks Zoe


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Thankyou..


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

These things are edible right?

Got some this morning, Bailey's is half gone already lol, he's only had it twenty mins. The top half was very thin though. Novak's is holding up nicely. I think next time, extra large lol.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lyceum said:


> These things are edible right?
> 
> Got some this morning, Bailey's is half gone already lol, he's only had it twenty mins. The top half was very think though. Novak's is holding up nicely. I think next time, extra large lol.


WOW - that's some fast destruction 

My 2 are still enjoying theirs - they treat them like their nylabones - just pick them up when they fancy a chew, but are not obsessed.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Fleur said:


> WOW - that's some fast destruction
> 
> My 2 are still enjoying theirs - they treat them like their nylabones - just pick them up when they fancy a chew, but are not obsessed.


It is, that said, every other type of chew I've tried has lasted all of five minutes. Bones keep them busy for a while, but it's nice to have an alternative. I got them an extra large nylabone and their gums started bleeding after a few minutes, got a size down and it was gone in five minutes lol. Typical staffies.

I took the stag bars off them after about an hour, they were half gone.

I will try the extra large next, see if they get a bit more out of them, if not I'll keep looking, £8 for an hours chewing is expensive for me LOL. They did enjoy them very much though, so I would absolutely recommend them.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

lol, gave the boys the stag bars for an hour after their tea tonight. They're now gone.

If you're buying for a staffie, or staffie type, go extra large lol. That's what my next order will be.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lyceum said:


> lol, gave the boys the stag bars for an hour after their tea tonight. They're now gone.
> 
> If you're buying for a staffie, or staffie type, go extra large lol. That's what my next order will be.


At least they enjoyed them - an expensive treat though 
Zippers only small but he can destroy and eat most edible chews and bones pretty quick - but these are lasting well. 
It must be a staffie thing :lol:


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Fleur said:


> At least they enjoyed them - an expensive treat though
> Zippers only small but he can destroy and eat most edible chews and bones pretty quick - but these are lasting well.
> It must be a staffie thing :lol:


Baxter's chew is lasting quite well too - hardly any of it 'gone' and he's still loving it!
I was hoping that it would last 5/6 weeks....and at this rate I might be right! :thumbup:
How long do you think yours will last Fleur? x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

lozb said:


> Baxter's chew is lasting quite well too - hardly any of it 'gone' and he's still loving it!
> I was hoping that it would last 5/6 weeks....and at this rate I might be right! :thumbup:
> How long do you think yours will last Fleur? x


My 2 have left a few teeth marks and nibbled the end a bit - I reckon they'll last a few months at this rate.
Lilly's not that bothered, she just likes to take them off Zipper because she's mean.
Zipper has a little chew most evenings but only for 5/10 minutes at a time.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well due to the ars*s that i call my bank, it'll be next week when i order mine.. im sure Jack can wait tho the spoilt mummys boy :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well Jacks Antler arrived today and i only ordered it yesterday so big :thumbup: to Big Dog World for speedy service and he hasnt put it down since i gave it him or made a dint in it yet :lol:

























Think illbe ordering a couple more payday


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Jack looks like he's really enjoying his new chew :thumbup:
Should keep him out of mischief


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

He wont put it down and i am shocked at how well its holding out :lol: 
He can usually get through anything.. all hes managed so far is to wear a bit of the outer colour of one end.
Well worth the money


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

I have read this thread with interest and am about to order 2 of these..........I have 2 goldies, Mum and baby(well she is 8 months now).
Amber, the older one has had nylabones in the past and only had a wee chew if really in the mood. Izzy on the other hand has gnawed her way through a nylabone and all we are left with is a stump!!!
Going to give these a try but reckon I will have to go with an xtra large!!

Bigdogworld here we come:thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep Jack is the same with nylabones and pretty much everything else the Stag Bars have proved a task to him and hes not bored yet either :thumbup:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

oooh i love the look of these! 10mth old whippets- what would be a good size for them? my lass is a devil chewer


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Carla-Jade i got Jack a large and he's 7 months can see the size on my sig, You may need extra large if your unsure pm Big Dog world on here was happy to pick me a smaller size large out for Jack, Fantastic customer service!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Have just ordered three for my pack. Zak is a demon chewer and no doubt Brig will bury his because he is very into hiding his 'bones'!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

:lol: is it just my two or does anybody elses do it too when theey buyr their stuff they nudge things on top of it with their head and noses its so cute thye are awful fir it i find stuff everywhere!! 


ok great i might do that when i get paid. be good for her to try summat different:thumbsup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Jack does he nudges stuff into some right places :lol:
He hasnt hid his Antler tho, Strange


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

when i had pepper she was the only dog and i never saw her do it but these are hilarious! one hids it and 2 mins later the other carries it off :lol: i get all sorts in my bed- last seen pigs ear jibbing my ribs at 3am :scared: little buggers!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Jack checks if your watching and if he sees you are he moves it again :lol:
I have to watch him with food, tried to hide Tripe down the sofa first time he had it, would have smelt lovely in a couple of days 
His favourite hiding place atm is behind the sofa on top of the radiator so i have to check before i put the heating on :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

:lol: thats so funny!! they watch me too tyo see if i might nick it off them :lol: so cute their little ways! my bed, down the sofa and under my wardrobe are current favourites! but she will also go for corners where she pulls a towel or clothes to put on top to properly bury it!!


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

The Stagbars are brilliant!

Our 8 month old Foxhound gets through anything in seconds, so I was sceptical how these would last, but she's had it weeks now and it looks the same as it did when it arrived and she chews it A LOT!

It will last months at this rate, so we are very happy customers.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh my, the boys are having such fun with these!





































Zak (1st pic) has nicked all three and is lying on two and chewing another. He's a cheeky monkey!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lovely pictures :thumbup:

Think the stagbars are great; Kilo's keep him occupied for ages (one at work, one at home - spolit dog!!)


----------

